# Noyer Magnetic Knife rack



## GBT-Splint (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a Magnetic knife rack these days for the sole purpose of displaying my knives, I realized it was silly to let such beautiful items sit in the shadow of my knife bag.
I've looked into quiet a lot of them and finally found one that pleases my eye (and equally importantly the eyes of the person living with me  ), but I couldn't find any review or more pictures/video on KKF , Youtube or anywhere else. I'm reaching out to you hoping that someone here has it on his wall and can tell me what he thinks about it.






Magnetlist


Magnetlist Magnetic holders Längd: 58 cm



www.cleancut.eu





I would also like to open this thread to advice or warning about knife racks in general. 
And of course if you have another good one (that I can find), it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## RDalman (Dec 17, 2020)

Piotr the bear salmon leather bars is the sexiest I've seen so far I think. But I think he have supply issues on the leather.


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 17, 2020)

RDalman said:


> Piotr the bear salmon leather bars is the sexiest I've seen so far I think. But I think he have supply issues on the leather.



I don’t have the salmon leather but 2nd Piotr racks in general. Mine are the black leather. Excellent fit and finish and the leather provides some cushion to the blades. Love mine.


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Dec 17, 2020)

I found a lot of different makers on Etsy. Really liked some made in Greece from olive wood


----------



## damiano (Dec 17, 2020)

I've just bought a black leather Piotr last week. But what am I doing wrong - I feel the unit isn't completely securely mounted on the wall? There is no 'construction', just two screws and two holes where they fit in. I even had to buy plugs to go in the wall. My Rosle wall mount system is much more secure.


----------



## dafox (Dec 17, 2020)

Its important that the magnets go to the edge of the knife bar otherwise knives wont stick there, decreasing the usable length of the bar. The magnets need to have an even force along the length of the bar otherwise knives will pivot on the stronger spots and the knives might even shift to one side or the other to stick where the magnets are strongest. Strong magnets are needed to hold the knives in place.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

RDalman said:


> Piotr the bear salmon leather bars is the sexiest I've seen so far I think. But I think he have supply issues on the leather.


Whoh I wasn't expecting that, it's something ! Not very discreet some might say but definitely special.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> I don’t have the salmon leather but 2nd Piotr racks in general. Mine are the black leather. Excellent fit and finish and the leather provides some cushion to the blades. Love mine.


Would you say that the leather is necessary ? I think I prefer the look of pure wood but digging into the magnetic knife rack subject got me thinking that it might scratch the blade and sometimes the leather diminish the strenght of the magnet allowing for an easier "knife release". any thoughts ?


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

dafox said:


> Its important that the magnets go to the edge of the knife bar otherwise knives wont stick there, decreasing the usable length of the bar. The magnets need to have an even force along the length of the bar otherwise knives will pivot on the stronger spots and the knives might even shift to one side or the other to stick where the magnets are strongest. Strong magnets are needed to hold the knives in place.


Makes sense, ill make sure to be careful about that.


----------



## damiano (Dec 18, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> Would you say that the leather is necessary ? I think I prefer the look of pure wood but digging into the magnetic knife rack subject got me thinking that it might scratch the blade and sometimes the leather diminish the strenght of the magnet allowing for an easier "knife release". any thoughts ?


The leather is really soft to your knives so it's definitely a plus. Also the magnet in the Piotr is very strong, no problem holding knives even at the edge. I have the large 50cm rack.

I already had the Rosle mount system using magnets. This is a perfect solution for knives where it's not a big issue if the blade touches the metal of the Rosle magnet. So I use this system for my Mac bread knife, Misono Swedish honesuki and petty, and even my Munetoshi petty. The Piotr I am using for my more expensive knives. See pic. Only issue with the Piotr is as I said it's not as secure on the wall as my Rosle out of the box. Meaning every time I pick a knife from it I have to hold the Piotr rack (also because its magnet is strong).


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> The leather is really soft to your knives so it's definitely a plus. Also the magnet in the Piotr is very strong, no problem holding knives even at the edge. I have the large 50cm rack.
> 
> I already had the Rosle mount system using magnets. This is a perfect solution for knives where it's not a big issue if the blade touches the metal of the Rosle magnet. So I use this system for my Mac bread knife, Misono Swedish honesuki and petty, and even my Munetoshi petty. The Piotr I am using for my more expensive knives. See pic. Only issue with the Piotr is as I said it's not as secure on the wall as my Rosle out of the box. Meaning every time I pick a knife from it I have to hold the Piotr rack (also because its magnet is strong).



Sweet knives you got there
Would you say that the magnet in the piotr is too strong ? Do you have any problems with your knives slamming on the rack ?
I'd kind of like to have a magnet that is quiet smooth on the knives to remove them without problems..
And while I'm at it, did you have any issues with the kurouchi finish of your munetoshi "rubbing off" because of the rack ?


----------



## RonB (Dec 18, 2020)

OK - having just made a knife rack for our son, I may actually be able to contribute to this topic, (or not...  ). 

The magnets need to be strong enough to hold knives through whatever material you use be it wood or leather covered wood. The magnetic force should not be strong enough to make it difficult to remove a knife, and as mentioned above, the magnets should be equally spaced. Anyone with the tools can make one, but getting it right is not guaranteed. So I'd stick with someone who has a good reputation for making this type of rack. Or at least a good return policy. 

And good magnets ain't cheap. Most of the ones sold on Amazon won't hack it...


----------



## damiano (Dec 18, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> Sweet knives you got there
> Would you say that the magnet in the piotr is too strong ? Do you have any problems with your knives slamming on the rack ?
> I'd kind of like to have a magnet that is quiet smooth on the knives to remove them without problems..
> And while I'm at it, did you have any issues with the kurouchi finish of your munetoshi "rubbing off" because of the rack ?


The magnet is just right. Easy to remove knives while keeping them secure on the rack. Also no issues with the kurouchi rubbing off, not even on my Rosle rack. 

If you’re in Europe, meesterslijpers.nl has the 50cm for just 120 euro.


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 18, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> I've just bought a black leather Piotr last week. But what am I doing wrong - I feel the unit isn't completely securely mounted on the wall? There is no 'construction', just two screws and two holes where they fit in. I even had to buy plugs to go in the wall. My Rosle wall mount system is much more secure.



From my experience it takes some trial and error to get the screws to the perfect depth so that the rack stays tight to the wall.


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 18, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> Would you say that the leather is necessary ? I think I prefer the look of pure wood but digging into the magnetic knife rack subject got me thinking that it might scratch the blade and sometimes the leather diminish the strenght of the magnet allowing for an easier "knife release". any thoughts ?



I wouldn’t say it’s necessary but it feels better to me when putting a knife back on the rack. I don’t like the “thwack” you get with some wooden racks. I have tried several and the Piotr is very solid but if I need to slide the knife some to make a minor adjustment I can.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

RonB said:


> OK - having just made a knife rack for our son, I may actually be able to contribute to this topic, (or not...  ).
> 
> The magnets need to be strong enough to hold knives through whatever material you use be it wood or leather covered wood. The magnetic force should not be strong enough to make it difficult to remove a knife, and as mentioned above, the magnets should be equally spaced. Anyone with the tools can make one, but getting it right is not guaranteed. So I'd stick with someone who has a good reputation for making this type of rack. Or at least a good return policy.
> 
> And good magnets ain't cheap. Most of the ones sold on Amazon won't hack it...


It's a very good job you did there ! I wish I had the tools to make one myself (and the skills). Out of curiosity, what dit it cost you to build this ? Except precious time


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> The magnet is just right. Easy to remove knives while keeping them secure on the rack. Also no issues with the kurouchi rubbing off, not even on my Rosle rack.
> 
> If you’re in Europe, meesterslijpers.nl has the 50cm for just 120 euro.


Ok thank you I'm strongly considering the piotr now and thanks for the website it's considerably cheaper there !  I will probably buy a piotr and one of the ones I have seen too if I can't decide


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

Horsemover said:


> From my experience it takes some trial and error to get the screws to the perfect depth so that the rack stays tight to the wall.


Thanks for the insight on this !


----------



## Johan Grönstedt (Dec 18, 2020)

Knife block Magnetic knife rack Walnut knife holder Wall | Etsy I bought this by custom lenght 1 M and double the magnets and couldn't be happier! Even got to choose what slab he was going to use. Very good guy, great finish, not that expensive, payed roughly $150 for it incl. shipping.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 18, 2020)

I have Piotr wall strip as well as countertop model. Both are great. Once screws are right depth the wall strip is pretty much locked in. I’ve found going spine first on works best putting knives on the strip. Remove by rotating towards spine then lifting off


----------



## TM001 (Dec 18, 2020)

drsmp said:


> I have Piotr wall strip as well as countertop model. Both are great. Once screws are right depth the wall strip is pretty much locked in. I’ve found going spine first on works best putting knives on the strip. Remove by rotating towards spine then lifting off



This for putting knives on and taking the off

I have two magnetic strips: MOC Woodworks (order direct, M.O.C. Woodworks Wood Magnetic knife holder) and Woodsom (can order direct or from Amazon), both have good strong magnetics and come in a variety of nice woods. I would agree with other posters, most Amazon sold ones probably do not have as good of magnets but the Woodsom sold on Amazon does. The MOC Woodworks is better made with better grade of wood, also more expensive. Not sure if you can get these in Europe.

Mine are attached to tile wall with 3M VHB tape (0.5in RP45). Most manufacturers recommend against this but I think they are worried people will use 3M command strips versus 3M industrial adhesive tape. The tape I used is rated for 80+ pounds per square inch both pull and shear strength. It can be released with alcohol (forgot what percentage) if you need to remove it. Some caveats: hard smooth non porous surfaces give better bond strength. It is pressure activated so need to apply a lot of pressure when first attaching. Needs around three days to fully cure and temp should 70 to 100 F (21 to 38 C) while curing (no problem most of year where I live).


----------



## RonB (Dec 18, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> It's a very good job you did there ! I wish I had the tools to make one myself (and the skills). Out of curiosity, what dit it cost you to build this ? Except precious time



Well, I had the wood on hand, but as I said, the magnets were expensive. I needed 34 and they were $2.37 each - a little over $80 plus shipping.
They came from K&J Magnetic


----------



## esoo (Dec 18, 2020)

IKEA Kungsfor rack, wrapped in leather tape from Amazon, as I'm cheap. The IKEA rack has good strength, but the stainless steel on this one start to scratch the knives (hence the leather). I'd had a older shorter one from IKEA that was black painted than never scratched a knife.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 18, 2020)

drsmp said:


> I have Piotr wall strip as well as countertop model. Both are great. Once screws are right depth the wall strip is pretty much locked in. I’ve found going spine first on works best putting knives on the strip. Remove by rotating towards spine then lifting off
> View attachment 106873


The coutertop model looks good , your kitchen could use some more gyutos tho


----------



## daveb (Dec 18, 2020)

I use a product called Mag Blok for mine. They look good as is, refinished them and they look great.






Benchcrafted







www.benchcrafted.com


----------



## Logan09 (Dec 18, 2020)

RonB said:


> And good magnets ain't cheap. Most of the ones sold on Amazon won't hack it...



I made a rack out of Hemlock. Cut 1/8" off the face, routered and placed 100 of the ones from amazon(for a 4 foot stretch) and glued the face back on. I place my blades edge down(with the handle resting on top) but, the magnets will hold a 13oz Sabatier "free hanging" no problem. 

The Amazon ones aren't the best for sure, but it would've cost me 3x as much $$$ for better magnets.


----------



## Kgp (Dec 18, 2020)

I bought two from Norden Designs on Etsy. Several different wood choices, makes them any length you want. Very nice quality and reasonably priced. 
Ken


----------



## Vdark (Dec 18, 2020)

esoo said:


> View attachment 106884
> 
> 
> IKEA Kungsfor rack, wrapped in leather tape from Amazon, as I'm cheap. The IKEA rack has good strength, but the stainless steel on this one start to scratch the knives (hence the leather). I'd had a older shorter one from IKEA that was black painted than never scratched a knife.



Based on ideas from this forum I made something similar to esoo. Two Kungsfor racks with just a sheet of leather on the face. Still playing around with the best way to glue/shape the leather .I didn't feel confident in just 1 rack because some knives kept shifting on their own over time or whenever another knife was removed/put back (because of the way the magnets are positioned) and this just keeps them 100% in place.


----------



## dafox (Dec 18, 2020)

This is what I use:








Kurouto Kitchenware Walnut Magnetic Knife Block -12 Inch -Made in the USA


Unlike magnetic knife holders made of stainless steel, Walnut wood magnetic knife strips won't dull or chip your knives, won’t rust, and make an elegant edition to your kitchen. Sleek, modern and seamless space-saving design saves valuable countertop space while adding to the ease of preparing a...



kuroutokitchenware.com


----------



## valdim (Dec 18, 2020)

Here is my magnet rack - walnut with razin. Like it a lot, reminds me of the blue rivers that cross my country.


----------



## dafox (Dec 18, 2020)

dafox said:


> View attachment 106899
> 
> View attachment 106900
> 
> ...


Here are the every day knives:


----------



## parbaked (Dec 18, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> Only issue with the Piotr is as I said it's not as secure on the wall as my Rosle out of the box. Meaning every time I pick a knife from it I have to hold the Piotr rack (also because its magnet is strong).



You need to tighten the screws on your Piotr. Keep adjusting a half turn at a time until there is a tight fit to the bracket.
It should be "hard" to slide the rack onto the screws.


----------



## Teryeki (Dec 19, 2020)

As someone who owns the Noyer rack, I like it. The magnets are spaced vertically so you can’t just place a knife anywhere on the rack, but the spacing does seem just right, I don’t have a picture right now, but I can take one later. The magnets have the right amount of strength so that knives don’t slam onto the wood or are a pain to pull off, but they certainly are secure.


----------



## greg-s (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m looking to make me own magnetic rack as i have the woodworking tools available.

I love the look of Walnut and am thinking of use this. But i’m not sure whether to leave the wood bare/showing or cover in leather. I would prefer to leave bare to show off the beauty of the wood.

For the guys who have got magnetic racks do you think uncovered wood is OK for the knives i.e no damage or chipping. Or a leather cushion would be better?


----------



## daveb (Dec 20, 2020)

I like the look of wood. Going on to the rack spine first then rotating blade will not scuff blade. Remove in reverse.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 20, 2020)

Teryeki said:


> As someone who owns the Noyer rack, I like it. The magnets are spaced vertically so you can’t just place a knife anywhere on the rack, but the spacing does seem just right, I don’t have a picture right now, but I can take one later. The magnets have the right amount of strength so that knives don’t slam onto the wood or are a pain to pull off, but they certainly are secure.


thanks for the info on the Noyer, I find it weird that it is not said anywhere on their website that this is not a continuous magnet  it's kind of the first thing someone should know before buying. I would definitely like to see it ! Which one (length) do you have and how many knives can you put on it ?


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 20, 2020)

greg-s said:


> I’m looking to make me own magnetic rack as i have the woodworking tools available.
> 
> I love the look of Walnut and am thinking of use this. But i’m not sure whether to leave the wood bare/showing or cover in leather. I would prefer to leave bare to show off the beauty of the wood.
> 
> For the guys who have got magnetic racks do you think uncovered wood is OK for the knives i.e no damage or chipping. Or a leather cushion would be better?


From infos I have gathered here, leather finish is gentler on the knives than wood (of course because softer).

But if the wood is well polished and the magnet have the right strength, enough to hold your knives in place but not too strong to avoid your knives slamming on the rack when you put them on (which could cause micro chipping on the edge) and allowing for an easy enough release of the blade when taking it off the rack then it won't leave any scratches on the knife.

some people cover their rack in leather to diminish the strength of the magnet. But wood if done right is perfect too


----------



## greg-s (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks guys for the info DaveB and GBT Split.

I think I will go for the wood finish as this is my preferred finish. 
When I route the back of the rack to install the magnets.
I'll start at a depth of maybe 3/4mm from the front of the finished front. Install a magnet and then test with some knives, to see what the pull is like or not and then adjust the routed depth from there.


----------



## daveb (Dec 20, 2020)

If you'll google search the site for the ____ magnets, you'll find what has worked for others on here. I recall (dimly) that a Fostner(?) bit is used by many.


----------



## greg-s (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks, DaveB I have just used that search on the forum and it's brought back some great results. Which should help me construct the rack and choose the right magnets.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 20, 2020)

greg-s said:


> Thanks guys for the info DaveB and GBT Split.
> 
> I think I will go for the wood finish as this is my preferred finish.
> When I route the back of the rack to install the magnets.
> I'll start at a depth of maybe 3/4mm from the front of the finished front. Install a magnet and then test with some knives, to see what the pull is like or not and then adjust the routed depth from there.


I think you are right about the wood finish I like it too. Can't help you with the construction but have fun with your project


----------



## greg-s (Dec 20, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> I think you are right about the wood finish I like it too. Can't help you with the construction but have fun with your project


Thanks, I'll post some pics when I have finished, Hopefully, start the project early next year


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 20, 2020)

greg-s said:


> Thanks guys for the info DaveB and GBT Split.
> 
> I think I will go for the wood finish as this is my preferred finish.
> When I route the back of the rack to install the magnets.
> I'll start at a depth of maybe 3/4mm from the front of the finished front. Install a magnet and then test with some knives, to see what the pull is like or not and then adjust the routed depth from there.


I get my magnets from magnets for less.com. N50 1/2 inch x1/8 inch magnets are perfect for
1/16th inch of wood between the magnets and the knife. 

I have found wood can lightly scratch the surface of the blade, my knife are made for working, so I can’t complain.

I prefer mineral oil finish. I find it to be self healing for the wood and gentle on the knives. 

here a photo of my rack. 3 x 22 inch mahogany bars


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 20, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> I get my magnets from magnets for less.com. N50 1/2 inch x1/8 inch magnets are perfect for
> 1/16th inch of wood between the magnets and the knife.
> 
> I have found wood can lightly scratch the surface of the blade, my knife are made for working, so I can’t complain.
> ...


Nice set up looks like you've got plenty of space. I was just wondering :
Can you tell me what the hell is going on with this first Knife on the left of the top rack ?


----------



## Vdark (Dec 20, 2020)

Magnetic Knife Holder


K&J Magnetics - Incredibly strong neodymium magnets at affordable prices. Large variety of stock rare earth magnets available.




www.kjmagnetics.com





I found this page which has instructions on how to build a magnetic knife rack and gets very technical into magnets. They touch on the type of magnets you might want to use in relation to the thickness of the wood. Might be useful to pickup some tips.


----------



## Teryeki (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s a look at my noyer rack. 60cm and on cktg (where I got this from) it does state that there’s like thirty something magnets. This picture doesn’t show the angular design well, but I like this rack. There may be cheaper options out there, but after digging myself, this seems like a solid choice for the price, especially if you like the aesthetic.


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 20, 2020)

GBT-Splint said:


> Nice set up looks like you've got plenty of space. I was just wondering :
> Can you tell me what the hell is going on with this first Knife on the left of the top rack ?


Poor neglected wedding gift...that’s the category all the shuns fall into these days. I don’t like the grinds or the balance. The rack is generally full. A few blades are in the shop now.


----------



## greg-s (Dec 21, 2020)

Vdark said:


> Magnetic Knife Holder
> 
> 
> K&J Magnetics - Incredibly strong neodymium magnets at affordable prices. Large variety of stock rare earth magnets available.
> ...


Thanks Vdark, just had a look at the article. Very helpful. Thanks


----------



## greg-s (Dec 21, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> I get my magnets from magnets for less.com. N50 1/2 inch x1/8 inch magnets are perfect for
> 1/16th inch of wood between the magnets and the knife.
> 
> I have found wood can lightly scratch the surface of the blade, my knife are made for working, so I can’t complain.
> ...


That’s quite a collection you have there. Do you find the wood puts micro scratches on to the blades?


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 21, 2020)

greg-s said:


> That’s quite a collection you have there. Do you find the wood puts micro scratches on to the blades?


I see it slightly on the shuns, not on the KU finished knives. It’s nearly noticeable on the mono steel web-l knives.


----------



## greg-s (Dec 21, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> I see it slightly on the shuns, not on the KU finished knives. It’s nearly noticeable on the mono steel web-l knives.


Thanks


----------



## RonB (Dec 21, 2020)

greg-s said:


> That’s quite a collection you have there. Do you find the wood puts micro scratches on to the blades?


That is a good how to, but they show the magnets touching. That is not necessary with the right magnets. You can make wood spacers out of scrap wood, or space the holes a bit farther apart. I wanted 1/8" of wood so that I could plane it thinner to get the magnetic force just right if necessary, but 1/8" worked just right. Plane a piece of scrap to your desired thickness and test the force with magnets taped to one side and see how the force feels when you place a knife on the other side.
I linked to my board on page one of this thread.


----------



## greg-s (Dec 21, 2020)

RonB said:


> That is a good how to, but they show the magnets touching. That is not necessary with the right magnets. You can make wood spacers out of scrap wood, or space the holes a bit farther apart. I wanted 1/8" of wood so that I could plane it thinner to get the magnetic force just right if necessary, but 1/8" worked just right. Plane a piece of scrap to your desired thickness and test the force with magnets taped to one side and see how the force feels when you place a knife on the other side.
> I linked to my board on page one of this thread.


 RonB taping the magnets to a scrap piece of wood to work out the pull on the knives from the magnets is a good idea. Better to play about with some scrap wood before make cuts/holes in the finished piece


----------



## RonB (Dec 21, 2020)

I just remembered that the point on the correct size forstner bit was too long and would have gone through 1/8" of wood, so I wound up using a router.


----------



## RonB (Dec 21, 2020)

Oops - double post...


----------



## juice (Dec 21, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> here a photo of my rack. 3 x 22 inch mahogany bars


You're doing this just to trigger people, aren't you?


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 22, 2020)

juice said:


> You're doing this just to trigger people, aren't you?


The blue painters tape on the handle is the icing on the cake.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 22, 2020)

drsmp said:


> I have Piotr wall strip as well as countertop model. Both are great. Once screws are right depth the wall strip is pretty much locked in. I’ve found going spine first on works best putting knives on the strip. Remove by rotating towards spine then lifting off
> View attachment 106873



Could you please share what makers are on the left side?


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The blue painters tape on the handle is the icing on the cake.


That’s a prototype bread knife blade with a cast off handle. When I do a rehandle and the client doesn’t want the old one I keep it and label it in case a future client wants to reference the size of that handle.


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2020)

Carboard works too. 


greg-s said:


> RonB taping the magnets to a scrap piece of wood to work out the pull on the knives from the magnets is a good idea. Better to play about with some scrap wood before make cuts/holes in the finished piece


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2020)

RonB said:


> That is a good how to, but they show the magnets touching. That is not necessary with the right magnets. You can make wood spacers out of scrap wood, or space the holes a bit farther apart. I wanted 1/8" of wood so that I could plane it thinner to get the magnetic force just right if necessary, but 1/8" worked just right. Plane a piece of scrap to your desired thickness and test the force with magnets taped to one side and see how the force feels when you place a knife on the other side.
> I linked to my board on page one of this thread.



yes, I have my magnets touching. I wanted equal pull across the entire bar. I have used knife pats where people place magnets and the knives have jumped laterally into their Sweet spot based on the magnetic field. I wanted to avoid that; the thought of cutting edges contacting another metal surface just makes me cringe. The magnets are about $0.25 cents a a piece when you order in bulk, a little more when you factor in shipping. To me, the cost benefit analysis favors having a continuous flow of magnets.


----------



## drsmp (Dec 22, 2020)

@nakiriknaifuwaifu 
Top to bottom. Yanick, Halcyon Forge, Black Lotus, Tsukasa Hinoura and Yoshikane SLD


----------



## RonB (Dec 22, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> Carboard works too.


Cardboard will give you an approximation, but to be 100% sure, you should use the same species of wood in the desired thickness. However, I think, (not 100% sure), that most any scrap of wood that is the same thickness as desired piece will work.


----------



## RonB (Dec 22, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> yes, I have my magnets touching. I wanted equal pull across the entire bar. I have used knife pats where people place magnets and the knives have jumped laterally into their Sweet spot based on the magnetic field. I wanted to avoid that; the thought of cutting edges contacting another metal surface just makes me cringe. The magnets are about $0.25 cents a a piece when you order in bulk, a little more when you factor in shipping. To me, the cost benefit analysis favors having a continuous flow of magnets.


I should have been clearer. I'm not talking about placing the magnets far apart, but as long as they not too far apart, you should be OK. Mine are about 1/8" apart and I would not be concerned with 1/4" apart. If you are making a long rack with lots of magnets, spacing could save money. I bought some cheap Amazon magnets and they were not strong enough. Because I was making a Christmas gift, I didn't have the time to experiment, so I bought magnets I knew would work and they were over $2 apiece. I wound up spending over $80 plus shipping, but they worked perfectly the way I wanted them to work. If I had had time, I probably would have bought larger cheap magnets from Amazon and saved money...


----------



## GBT-Splint (Jan 13, 2021)

Finally Ordered and received the NOYER magnetic rack , a little review seems appropriate after all the support from members here ! 

I got the 58 cm from Cleancut, it's beautiful, the wood is of course very smooth and soft. 
The magnet is not over powerful, keeps the knives in place without smashing them on the rack when putting knives on it and easy release.
Couldn't expect anything more from a wooden magnetic knife rack. (The fact that it is hand made is a plus that gives it charm).

But a picture speaks a thousand words 






Thanks to the magnets the edge doesn't even touch the rack which is THE ABSOLUTE DREAM
(except with single bevels of course unless you don't put them on the ura  )










Thanks to all that participated to this thread !


----------



## Lpn562 (Jan 13, 2021)

One gripe is that I wish it had magnets placed all across the rack rather than spaced out, so that I could space the knives how I’d like. But nice rack otherwise.


----------



## Teryeki (Jan 13, 2021)

Lpn562 said:


> View attachment 109950
> 
> One gripe is that I wish it had magnets placed all across the rack rather than spaced out, so that I could space the knives how I’d like. But nice rack otherwise.


I don’t disagree. That one limiting factor is the biggest detractor to this rack. Aside from that, I think the magnet strength is perfect and fit and finish are top notch.


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Apr 29, 2021)

drsmp said:


> I have Piotr wall strip as well as countertop model. Both are great. Once screws are right depth the wall strip is pretty much locked in. I’ve found going spine first on works best putting knives on the strip. Remove by rotating towards spine then lifting off
> View attachment 106873



Where did you get your counter top rack? I’ve been scouring internet for that rack and can’t find one.


----------



## drsmp (Apr 29, 2021)

@Mrchainsaw 
They are often out of stock. I got mine from Carbon and Sharp. I’d email retailers near you and go on want list


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Apr 29, 2021)

drsmp said:


> @Mrchainsaw
> They are often out of stock. I got mine from Carbon and Sharp. I’d email retailers near you and go on want list
> View attachment 124848



Thanks


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 29, 2021)

drsmp said:


> I have Piotr wall strip as well as countertop model. Both are great. Once screws are right depth the wall strip is pretty much locked in. I’ve found going spine first on works best putting knives on the strip. Remove by rotating towards spine then lifting off
> View attachment 106873


Two things:
1] That looks awesome, and gorgeous knives you got!
2] If that were my kitchen—I'd be making many visits to the ER—regularly stabbing and seriously cutting my hands when removing toast from the countertop oven.


----------



## drsmp (Apr 29, 2021)

@DitmasPork Thanks! 
The stands are pulled off the wall for the pic, much safer -but darker - all the way back. Need some under the cabinet lights!


----------



## drsmp (Apr 30, 2021)

@Mrchainsaw In stock at Tosho Knife Arts








Piotr the Bear Leather and Oak Knife Stand


*Please note these are considered oversized products for shipping purposes. Brand: Piotr the Bear Producing Area: SwedenSize: 37cm HeightThese freestanding oak magnetic knife stands are fantastic for storing knives in your kitchen if you want to beautifully display them, or, cannot install...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## Mrchainsaw (Apr 30, 2021)

drsmp said:


> @Mrchainsaw In stock at Tosho Knife Arts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the heads up. Shopping from Canada might be pricey but I’ll take a look. It’s been out of stock everywhere for months so I really appreciate this info. Thanks and have a good weekend!


----------

